# WAXAMOMO: '[email protected]' doesn't excist anymore?



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I get all my mail back from '[email protected]'.
Since something is wrong with the shipping address of my order (2509) I need to contact them


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

the site its down and think chris has turned email off for a big upgrade...


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

edit the new sites up use this 
http://72.32.137.228/index.php?app=cms&ns=contact&sid=x59i2q141njca4rpd55i41e5t1h4l202


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks but that doesn't work either...


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Works for me:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, 

I will sort this for you ASAP, can you give me a few hours to get everything sorted with the site. Will be in touch soon, I have no access to the back end of the site at the moment.

Chris


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Btw. the new site looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will sort this for you ASAP, can you give me a few hours to get everything sorted with the site. Will be in touch soon, I have no access to the back end of the site at the moment.
> 
> Chris


Chris hi
good luck with the new site,its just amazing!.
i tried to order some wolf stuff,but there is no israel option in the checkout countries list.
ron.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

New site is nice, and wonder the surprise of tomorrow, but...

.. I guess Waxamomo decided not to sell out of the EU. Or is it just a transient ?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Kokopelli said:


> New site is nice, and wonder the surprise of tomorrow, but...
> 
> .. I guess Waxamomo decided not to sell out of the EU. Or is it just a transient ?


Tomorrow is the official launch of the site :thumb:

Shipping is not complete, still a work in progress for better rates abroad :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

what happens tomorrow some type of open day speacials type thing


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Waxamomo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will sort this for you ASAP, can you give me a few hours to get everything sorted with the site. Will be in touch soon, I have no access to the back end of the site at the moment.
> 
> Chris


I've sent you the details by PM.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

chrisc said:


> what happens tomorrow some type of open day speacials type thing


The official launch :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Site looks great...:thumb:
The for every budget is superb on the side bar great idea...:thumb:
Loving site layout already...
Was going to order 845 yesterday then got on working on the rover then got down to the last hour of the free postage and started checking out the reduced valet pro... Next thing its past 10pm....:lol:

Then again i have far to much stuff it will all be off before i get to use it all....:lol:
Its an addiction i tels you an addiction...:wall:

Good luck with the site looks swish...:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Chris I didn't know you had designed a new site! I'll be checking it out first thing!


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Black Widow said:


> I get all my mail back from '[email protected]'.
> Since *something is wrong with the shipping address of my order (2509)* I need to contact them





Waxamomo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will sort this for you ASAP, can you give me a few hours to get everything sorted with the site. Will be in touch soon, I have no access to the back end of the site at the moment.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

tomorrow it was not possible to log in on the new website (to check my order). I assume you are still working on it. Please contact me if you are ready.

Thanks :wave:

BW


----------



## qaz393 (Jul 2, 2011)

do you still ship to canada?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

qaz393 said:


> do you still ship to canada?


Drop me a mail with what you would like to order and I can get a shipping quote for you :thumb:


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

2: Waxamomo

I am sorry that i am going to solve my problem here but after sending 2 pm here on dw and sending 2 mails and no response i have no other way

it is regarding Order ID #2428 
product still didnt came and it was send 06.06.2011. 

regards 

Marijo


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Keza said:


> 2: Waxamomo
> 
> I am sorry that i am going to solve my problem here but after sending 2 pm here on dw and sending 2 mails and no response i have no other way
> 
> ...


You + Telephone = Win :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Keza said:


> 2: Waxamomo
> 
> I am sorry that i am going to solve my problem here but after sending 2 pm here on dw and sending 2 mails and no response i have no other way
> 
> ...


Hi,

Sorry about this, i'll get another parcel resent today for you :thumb:

Chris


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

bazves said:


> You + Telephone = Win :thumb:


maybe if i am living in UK but i am in Croatia


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

Waxamomo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry about this, i'll get another parcel resent today for you :thumb:
> 
> Chris


you have pm :wave:


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Keza said:


> maybe if i am living in UK but i am in Croatia


Fair enough mate, glad you got your issue sorted. Seems like all the traders on here are a good bunch


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Black Widow said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> tomorrow it was not possible to log in on the new website (to check my order). I assume you are still working on it. Please contact me if you are ready.
> 
> ...


Received my order today.

Thanks :wave:


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

Chris 
Order ID #2496 come today  and it was shipped 27/6/2011


----------

